

Ohloh's New People Pages – Your FOSS Resume - amujumdar
http://meta.ohloh.net/2013/07/new-people-pages-your-foss-resume/

======
PDegenPortnoy
Blog Post about the new pages: [http://metastage.ohloh.net/2013/07/new-people-
pages-your-fos...](http://metastage.ohloh.net/2013/07/new-people-pages-your-
foss-resume-2/)

These look awesome.

------
amujumdar
Here is one for one of Ohloh's engineers -
[https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/codeimpossible](https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/codeimpossible)

